# Campbell Hausfeld compressor problem



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> *It is possible that the control adjuster valve is faulty or maybe got moisture that formed ice causing this problem?*


Ayuh,... It could be Either,.... or Both....


----------



## TheRock (Mar 12, 2013)

Thank you for replying. I wil have to remove the valve and bring it in the house for a couple days and test again.

cheers


----------



## TheRock (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi again,
I was away for a few days so could not reply. The regulator was faluty so I bought a new one and the everything is working great again.

thanks for your help
cheers


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

TheRock said:


> Hi again,
> I was away for a few days so could not reply. The regulator was faluty so I bought a new one *and the everything is working great again.*
> 
> thanks for your help
> cheers


Ayuh,.... Glad to hear that,...:wink:


----------

